# Notebook Acer Travelmate 290 aufschrauben



## Andrucha87 (12. November 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

Ich wollte gerade meinen Notebook aufschrauben um den Lüfter zu reinigen, da er in letzter Zeit sehr laut geworden ist, doch er lässt sich nicht komplett aufmachen.
Unter dem Display also über der Tastatur ist noch eine Schraube über an die ich nicht ran komme. Also muss ich das Display entfernen. Doch ich weiss nicht wie

Ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen


----------

